# Sub Contractor Agreements and Applications



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

So i've received many inquires from subs and i have a few big contracts on the table that will require extra help. does anyone have any basic sub apps or agreements? they can post or send me.

From what i understand all subs should be required to carry their own general liablity, comm vehicle and workmans comp ins but is there anything else that i should ask for. 

Also how do you go about checking someones driving record?

thanks in advance for any help. i've been a one or two man show for the past couple years and am now jumping in with both feet and got some additional eqiupment and but can still use some help. 

my next question is as for shoveling crews should they be staffed employees that i pay a regular check and withhold taxes?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

snowbizplowing;819034 said:


> So i've received many inquires from subs and i have a few big contracts on the table that will require extra help. does anyone have any basic sub apps or agreements? they can post or send me.
> 
> From what i understand all subs should be required to carry their own general liablity, comm vehicle and workmans comp ins but is there anything else that i should ask for.
> 
> ...


An app is easy, there's many samples online. A few minutes in work and you can create your own as well. Just make sure you know what information you CANT ask on an app before you create one. Subcontractor agreements are necessary. I paid an attorney familiar with the industry to draft mine and it was money well spent. It details everything from what they'll make, when they need to be available, to how long they cant try to compete with me.

Subs should carry their own GL. You would not be very likely to find a sub carrying workers comp, unless they're a company with employees. Workers comp isn't necessary for the typical sub using his own vehicle.

For the driving record, have the sub pull their own and bring it to you. Here in MN it just requires a trip to the DMV and a small fee. Much more intensive if you try to pull someone else's. A small business requesting a prospective employee to pull their own is not all that uncommon.

For shovelers driving their own vehicles, using their own equipment, you can treat them like subs as well. Payroll, taxes, workers comp, etc is a PITA, avoid it if you can. Do a search for the recent thread about who's a sub and who is not, lots of good info there. I've used subs for shoveling for years, and it works well, and avoids so many headaches.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice. I really appreciate it. i've already found a bunch of sample stuff online that i can tailor to fit my needs. as far as shovelers they would be using all of my equipment.. and they wouldn't have their own GL?? i'd like to just pay them cash but then i would have the liablity if they got hurt.. don't know which route i should go with them?? thanks agian



wizardsr;819049 said:


> An app is easy, there's many samples online. A few minutes in work and you can create your own as well. Just make sure you know what information you CANT ask on an app before you create one. Subcontractor agreements are necessary. I paid an attorney familiar with the industry to draft mine and it was money well spent. It details everything from what they'll make, when they need to be available, to how long they cant try to compete with me.
> 
> Subs should carry their own GL. You would not be very likely to find a sub carrying workers comp, unless they're a company with employees. Workers comp isn't necessary for the typical sub using his own vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey i have one from anouther comapany i could send its 7 pages i could fax it to you


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

if your going to run a business act like one. If you hire someone and they hurt or break something it goes right to you.Get a lawyer to draw up a subcontractors agreement. In the end your only concern is yourself.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

grandview;819073 said:


> if your going to run a business act like one. If you hire someone and they hurt or break something it goes right to you.Get a lawyer to draw up a subcontractors agreement. In the end your only concern is yourself.


I agree 100%. If you own a business, run it like a business. Protect yourself, have good binding contract for your subs and it will be less headaches in the long run.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, Snowguys, could you fax it to us? 773-453-3174


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone got a quick waiver form for flag down clients? I've gotten a few over the years and I don't want to get caught trying to pick up a few contracts and get sued because I hit something buried under the snow I didn't know about.


----------

